# COBWEB training



## panther (Mar 16, 2012)

Looking for some info on a COBWEB course, unable to find a training location an dates etc.? thanks in advance


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

From past COBWEB training announcement

To enroll please contact C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at 781 246-0755 or email at [email protected]


----------



## panther (Mar 16, 2012)

Yea I had already emailed and called on that same link info but no response back


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

From my personal experience, they will get back to you once they start to get some classes scheduled for the spring and summer.


----------

